# Halloween 2013



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone started this thread yet?

Here is Gracie's official costume (see the World Series thread for other uses of the lion mane!):


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I just about died from the cuteness of this picture!!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Adorable! I also got Bentley a lion type costume. His face tells me "but mom I don't want to be a lion"


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is Ruby the Hula Girl.

She has a costume contest at doggie daycare and then wears it at night for the trick-r-treaters. The kids love been greeted by her when they get their candy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How risque of Ruby to wear the bikini top backwards!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

einspänner said:


> How risque of Ruby to wear the bikini top backwards!


I thought about stuffing the bikini top to make her more voluptuous.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Just for a moment I thought I was on the wrong web site..LOL.. ;D ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, I've posted these pictures everywhere but I'm so happy with them. Here is Oquirrh's costume and our vizsla friends. Oquirrh says, "Lick or Treat!"


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Didn't get Wilson a costume but I did carve a pumpkin in his honor!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

VictoriaW! Those two are ADORABLE!!! Great idea! The boys didn't want to be the scarecrow and tin man?!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OttosMama, they are both hilariously FURIOUS about Gracie being paired with Marie for Halloween. Neither would be caught dead in a Wizard of Oz costume. Oh well!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Accidentally posted this under pic of the month! Here is Aspen's Halloween costume this year


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Halloween The only time that everyone that comes to my door says trick or TREAT. My dogs only hear the word treat, and are non to happy that I'm giving all the treats way.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's fantastic, Canadian Expy!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Be safe. Going out tonight with the grand kids. Wooohooo!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE goes out 2 night as him self - RESIDENT eVeil !!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Just Chewie hangin out with Darth Vader. No biggie.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Every night Cash "talks" to me and he sounds exactly like Chewie - the two of them would make a good pair.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My chow mix sounds like Chewie when she gets impatient. You know, like when I take a whole extra 30 seconds to get ready for our walk or something. 

Oh and here's the other victim of Halloween dress-up in our house tonight! Poor guy.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase the Shark and Miles the Alligator! 

Brag moment for me too! We've worked hard with Miles on his fear issues, and he was sooooo good last night. Walked him through our little downtown and there were lots of people in costume, kids running around, decorations and pumpkins everywhere. He was a perfect angel! Chase was good of course.


----------

